# Need some advice



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, I've been flounder giggin a couple times without any luck. i have a 16 ft jon boat we do it out of, and was wonderin if yall thought that the flounder lights underwater are necessary? We rigged it up where we have two car lights mounted on the front above water, which makes a little glare. just wonderin how much better i'd be able to see with the lights underwater...they are a little pricy. and if you think i need those lights, will one be enough? or will i need two or three...i fish out on east bay and i really wanna start gettin into some flounder this summer.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I myself have set our boat up with 3 types of lights now and what I suggest is before you buuy any, find someone on the forum that might let you ride along just to see how their set up looks when on the water. It is going to depend on what you want. We all have our own set ups and what we can afford, what works best for the water clarity we use them in and area, type of bottom, etc... There have been some really good threads on here addressing the exact question you are asking. I wish now I would've went out on some of my buddies set ups first and I could have saved a lot of money. Take your time if you can. I am no expert, I am learning just like yourself.

Chris


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I too have had 3 different setups on my boat. i have had 2 different 12v underwater setups and now i have 4 300w halogens and by far i like the above water halogens better then either of the underwater setups i have had. i get a much brauder (sp) spread from the lights then i ever did with the underwaters. only problem i have with the halogens is when there is a ripple it causes a really bad glare making it almost impossible to see. but from what i hear the guys with the HPS lights dont have near the problem with the ripple on the water as i do with the halogens...guess HPS lights will be setup #4 some time in the distant future lol


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I use both at the same time 3 300halo above and 2 100w under. The unders do make it a loot better when theres a ripple. Make you a cheap set with a couple 50 or 75 w 12 v bulbs. Or for about 30 to 40 bucks make you set withStar Fires 

BTW Star Fies don't draw near as much wattage as the reg 12v and put out a lot more light.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

> *Flounder9.75 (5/14/2009)*I use both at the same time 3 300halo above and 2 100w under. The unders do make it a loot better when theres a ripple. Make you a cheap set with a couple 50 or 75 w 12 v bulbs. Or for about 30 to 40 bucks make you set withStar Fires
> 
> BTW Star Fies don't draw near as much wattage as the reg 12v and put out a lot more light.




I have been using a set up with 2 starfires and I have been amazed at how long my battery lasts with these 2 bulbs. I have been using one deep cycle and getting 5-7 hours out of it.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *mirage2521 (5/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Flounder9.75 (5/14/2009)*I use both at the same time 3 300halo above and 2 100w under. The unders do make it a loot better when theres a ripple. Make you a cheap set with a couple 50 or 75 w 12 v bulbs. Or for about 30 to 40 bucks make you set withStar Fires
> ...




That sounds about right


----------

